# Solved: Excel 2007 Pivot Table Field List Missing



## RCook (Jul 21, 2006)

I've upgraded from Excel 2000 to 2007 and cannot get the pivot table field list to show. I activate the pivot table and switch it from hide/show either by right clicking or from the toolbar but still no joy. I''ve looked all over the spreadsheet to see if it hidden anywhere but cannot find it. Any suggestions? If it is hidden somewhere can I move it via vba code?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

With the Pivot Table selected, look at the top of the Ribbon, you should see a contextual tab labeled "Pivot Table Tools". Under that you should see two tabs, Options and Design. Click the Options tab. On the far right are three toggle buttons: Field List, +/- Buttons, Field Headers. Click them all (on).

HTH


----------



## RCook (Jul 21, 2006)

I've done all that but it doesn't come up. That was why I was thinking the list might be hiding somewhere.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

The Pivot Table must be selected for it to be showing.


----------



## RCook (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Zack - I have used Pivot tables for years and know very well how they work, sorry but you are saying the obvious which is not what is happening here. The field list has gone. Either Excel is not configured correctly and I will reinstall it (would rather not but will be next step), or something has hidden it outside of the normal controls.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I am stating the obvious. That is obvious to me, but I have no idea if it is obvious to you. Is it just the one file? Is it all files? Have you tried these files on other machines? Can you post a sample file?


----------



## RCook (Jul 21, 2006)

I only have or know of one pc using 2007, everywhere ese is 2000 or 2003. Unfortunately I also need this 2007 versiion else I would revert. I have no issues with 2000 or 2003, even if I save a 2007 file as 2003 and load it on another pc. This occurs for all files, old and new. I've attached a simple spreadsheet as an example. See if you get the list (you probably will).


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

I just loaded your SS and turned those option on and got this ....See attached printscreen 

Seems to work alright with me.


----------



## RCook (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks - At least I know what it should look like. It just doesn't happen. I have just removed/reinstalled Office 2007 and it is still the same. Copied my test programme (as .xls) to 2003 and it is fine also.

What I have done is use vba application.CommandBars("PivotTable").visible to check it is visible with the field list on/off. Then to see where it is used application.CommandBars("PivotTable").left and .right and it gives me -4 for each. So this tells me it is off the screen. Unfortunately I cannot change these. Tested all this in 2003 and it moves the menu bar around fine. I did notice that the hide fields button in 2003 hides the fields which are in the toolbar. So I have effectively lost the toolbar which should pop up when you activate the pivot table?

So my request is can you test these commands with your field visible to see what you get?

Also do you know if there is a manual dock/undock keyboard shortcut for the field list?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi
I looked at your problem to see if I had the same problem. I didn't.

Its been at least 15 years since I used VBA with a vengence.

I am not up to testing for you. There are a number of people on this forum who do understand and use VBA, that I am sure can help you. 

I will pm them to see if they can take over.

Cheers and give them time to answer please


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Have you tried playing around with the position property??

*Application.CommandBars("PivotTable").Position *

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## RCook (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes - No joy there. Have I got the right name? Is this the popup box?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Slurpee has already looked into this and it may well be a bug. However he has indicated various things to try on that thread, so why don't you have a look at the thread. You just never know.

http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/855097-excel-2007-pivottable-field-list.html


----------



## RCook (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks - Interesting I never picked up that one when I did my search. Anyway - I tracked through all of the solutions, getting despondant as not working.Until I got to removing

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0

That did the trick. Now all I have to do is reconfigure all my settings. Hoping I don't lose the Field List again

Cheers


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thats great. :up:


----------

